# Hey Wild Bill, whatya think?



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Cosmetics done on the YSR-1 conversion. I'm pretty pleased with the result. I'll try and take better pics if you're interested, the flash is a bit overpowering and washed out some of the colour. Gives you an idea though.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Very nice Dave Drool bet it sounds as good as it looks. Makes me wish I had kept my old Traynor.. then it could have been transformed.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks Paul :food-smiley-004: I was just down playing and it continues to amaze me. The cleans are very nice indeed and it really takes pedals well. Bill did a great job. Here's a sans flash pic.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Geez that looks good.... hey Bill what could you do for an Ampeg combo??
Nice amp you got going there Dave... Still loving the GT.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

PaulS said:


> Geez that looks good.... hey Bill what could you do for an Ampeg combo??
> Nice amp you got going there Dave... Still loving the GT.


Glad you're still enjoying it Paul. It's a good guitar but I think old Wolfe winds some magic into those pups, they are just killer.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Yes this is true, those P90's are just loaded with tone. I am surprised at what can be brought out from them, nice cleans and an amazing growl... Again that is a nice looking setup, the modded traynor with the scumback cabinet must just purr...... :food-smiley-004:


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

PaulS said:


> Yes this is true, those P90's are just loaded with tone. I am surprised at what can be brought out from them, nice cleans and an amazing growl... Again that is a nice looking setup, the modded traynor with the scumback cabinet must just purr...... :food-smiley-004:


Oh yes, Mr. Seavall knows speakers :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

*Wow!*

Now THAT'S beauty!

I understand that much of the panel was a "government job" through work but I'm curious if it could be done without much investment or expense in the average hacker's shop?

Tell us what was involved. Maybe we could buy from you!


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Wild Bill said:


> Now THAT'S beauty!
> 
> I understand that much of the panel was a "government job" through work but I'm curious if it could be done without much investment or expense in the average hacker's shop?
> 
> Tell us what was involved. Maybe we could buy from you!


Here, here, tell us more. Great looking amp!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Wild Bill said:


> Now THAT'S beauty!
> 
> I understand that much of the panel was a "government job" through work but I'm curious if it could be done without much investment or expense in the average hacker's shop?
> 
> Tell us what was involved. Maybe we could buy from you!


No, no, I just did the drafting/CAD work. I sent the CAD file to Doug @ Vintone in the states who has a laser etching machine. He makes faceplates for all kinds of amps and will do custom work. I laid out the panels, chose the font style, and the colour and he took it from there. I can't stress how accurate you have to be on your measurements, if you're really careful the nameplate will just fall into place. He did one for my '69 Bandmaster and that's how I found him. Here's a link.

http://www.vintone.com/

Glad you like it Bill. Didn't think you'd mind me plastering your name all over it :food-smiley-004:

I also replaced the aging silver grillcloth with the black as I thought it would work better with the gold.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

That looks really nice..looks like a brand new amp.

I know that Kevin O'connor used to get the faceplates for his amps made at his local trophy shop . They looked pretty good too, you might want to check out that alternative Wild Bill.


----------

